# Modern Arnis test Attn: Rich or Paul



## Marvin (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey, how did the tests go? I had to bail out early. Hope everyone did well!


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Jan 26, 2005)

Marvin this is mike the test went great it was long I thought it was going to take a couple of days to get thru though one student got double permoted from green to brown the rest were single permotions


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Hey, how did the tests go? I had to bail out early. Hope everyone did well!



Marv,

As Mike stated it went well. 

I can tell you all about it on Sunday if you wish.


----------

